# FK 1000P The best LSP going?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think so because its very easy to apply,very easy to buff,looks great,very good value for money,seriously durable,very good on alloys,beads and sheets like nothing else and the tin will last for year and years:thumb:
Only bad point is it smells solvently but I dont really mind it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ive got to agree with you Ross, shame it does'nt smell a bit better..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Zaino looks just a bit sharper but 1000p is just so easy it just pips Zaino IMO but dont get me wrong I love Zaino and will be using it on my car soon after a machine polish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think Zaino looks just a bit sharper but 1000p is just so easy it just pips Zaino IMO but dont get me wrong I love Zaino and will be using it on my car soon after a machine polish.


i found Z2 looks a bit glossier on my car


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

ok ok !

where can i buy it from ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Justa said:


> ok ok !
> 
> where can i buy it from ?


www.seriousperformance.co.uk
:thumb:


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a bit confused about Fk1000p. Is it a wax or a sealant?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It is a sealant in a paste form.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keyd said:


> I'm a bit confused about Fk1000p. Is it a wax or a sealant?


its actually a wax AFAIK, but its classed as a sealant


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a paste sealant


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> its actually a wax AFAIK, but its classed as a sealant


Not helping Fiesta 

I noticed in the other thread the picture of the tin says "paste wax" and I saw people mention it was sealant and thats why I was confused


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keyd said:


> Not helping Fiesta
> 
> I noticed in the other thread the picture of the tin says "paste wax" and I saw people mention it was sealant and thats why I was confused


i use it all the time and still don't really know what it is:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The main thing is its B Good :thumb: last for ever and easy on/off.

Have you tried topping it with FK pink wax, my sence of smell went years ago but Jr tells me it smells different:thumb: and does deepen the high gloss.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> The main thing is its B Good :thumb: last for ever and easy on/off.
> 
> Have you tried topping it with FK pink wax, my sence of smell went years ago but Jr tells me it smells different:thumb: and does deepen the high gloss.


not tried that, but topped it with FK 425 on my dads silver focus last weekend, seemed to add a bit of wetness:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The FK1000p is seriously good IMO


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its brilliant on every level but the value for money is its party piece IMO. the size of the tin will last for donkeys years!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is it a warmer looking finish than Zaino?


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

sounds like i need to invest, any pics on blue?


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

On darker paints Z2 Pro is glossier in my eyes, on lighter colores like silver and white I think 1000P is glossier. Weird


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

no doubt FK1000 is a belter of a product for sure - this rings a bell somewhere 

Is it the 'best' though? Thats so subjective that we could have a really good debate about that one Ross  There are loads of very good LSPs that will all appeal to and suit different people and their needs. IMHO its really hard to ignore the WOWA products like Opti-Seal, Z-CS etc as they deliver sooooo much for so little time and effort, and OS in particular is outstanding VFM. 

FK1000 has become my 'go-to' LSP for 90% of details on other people's cars though


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> no doubt FK1000 is a belter of a product for sure - this rings a bell somewhere
> 
> Is it the 'best' though? Thats so subjective that we could have a really good debate about that one Ross  There are loads of very good LSPs that will all appeal to and suit different people and their needs. IMHO its really hard to ignore the WOWA products like Opti-Seal, Z-CS etc as they deliver sooooo much for so little time and effort, and OS in particular is outstanding VFM.
> 
> FK1000 has become my 'go-to' LSP for 90% of details on other people's cars though


But is the FK a wax like finish or a sealant type look? I'm finding that Zaino still has a slightly sterile look in comparison to the warmer looking wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK 1000p is less sterile that Zaino its hard to describe how it looks when you but it on the car it looks like it has a second clear coat if that makes sence?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I found i had more crisp reflections, and very glossy.

Not like a traditional wax, gives you that warm glow you get. 

1000P on light colours is defo a good choice.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I would say its NOT quite the warm wax look - as Ross says its quite glassy and like adding more clear over the paint. Its the FK2685 Pink Wax that has a nuba content and adds more of a wax glow IMHO, or something quick and easy like OCW that is super slick and super glossy in a way way :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is my go to LSP now because its so easy and is very durable.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

It gives a warmer less glossy finish on my purple Skyline than Z2 and the flake doesnt pop as well but i've recently used it on my wifes blue Octavia and a mates black Skyline and it looks great

Having Z2 , Colly 476s and Fk1000p in my cupboard gives me great options , i only wish i could find a polish i was as happy with these three


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A testament to how well it sheets I foamed my sisters car which has two coats of 1000p and the foam would not stick to it even though it was bone dry.


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

on black i found supernatural to have a slightly better look, though u wud barely notice. cant beat it for the money:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigpickle hits the nail on the head with this...

Yes, the product is very good and especially when you consider its value for money - on paper at least. I like it myself, but you know something - I only ever use it on wheels. I know Collinite has since fallen out of favour compared to this new kid on the block, but for some reason I continue to use Collinite on paintwork and having tried FK1000, it remains as my wheel sealant of choice (while Nanolex undergoes durability trials). 

Is this because I think FK1000 is a poor product? No, I just prefer Collinite and find it beads tigher and sheets faster for longer - not a slate on FK's durability, I am quite sure they are equally durable products but I like the cosmetic water effects and Collinite delivers a bit better for me. Personal taste and this is a great point Bigpickle makes - there will be no ultimate best LSP that suits everyone as everyone looks for different things and has different requirements. Clearly FK doesn't suit me as well as it suits most, but its still a damn good product that does perform very well and one thing that I certainly do love about it is that its superb value for money


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe the question would be better if it was One of the best?


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

How does this compare to collinite? I know this FK is a sealant and not a wax but would this be a better product to have out of the two


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I'll get some of this anyway. I still have 476 and I've been using Zaino over the last month or two, but whilst the Zaino is very reflective I miss the warm glow of a wax and the better beading qualities. I'll keep using the Zaino till the summer to see how it looks without it being rained on every two minutes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Both are very good but I like FK because I find it easier to use and you can layer it after buffing off one coat.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the best - yes, I think it can be desceribed as that... not for me personally, but its popularity and on paper performance alone, along with cracking value for money would certainy see it as one of the best.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pugnut said:


> How does this compare to collinite? I know this FK is a sealant and not a wax but would this be a better product to have out of the two


Depends who you ask 

Collintie, especially 476S, as quite a synthetic content to it anyway so lets just call them both last stage products for simplicity 

Me - I use and will continue to use Collinite... I prefer the slightly tighter beading from the 476S and 915 and the water behavious seems to hold for a little longer - this is purely cosmetic but you do have to split hairs to get between these two products. FK is better value for money and many rate it as easier to apply, but then I dont experience the difficulties many report with regards to applying Collinite so perhaps if I did/when I do then I will change my preferred product but for now, I take 476S from Collinite.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

In theory could you apply both products? Or is that overkill?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pugnut said:


> In theory could you apply both products? Or is that overkill?


In theory yes, and it should survive nuclear winter :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Maybe the question would be better if it was One of the best?


Hi Ross, that is a question I dont think many people would disagree with and think would put a huge smile on Alex's face :thumb:

Personally, and from my limited experience its on my shelf and the lid (which works for me ) has been on and off like a fiddlers elbow. Even the wife loves it, but thats a different story all together.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> In theory yes, and it should survive nuclear winter :lol:


:lol: ****roaches and collinite will rule the earth.


----------



## umran9 (Apr 28, 2009)

what order would one apply the collinite and fk1000p? for maximum shine and durability...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

A tough one. I guess you'd need to do it each way to see which worked best. I'd hunch on FK1000p then a Colli top.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,
How does collinite 845 insulator wax compare with FK1000 and collinite 476s? The 845 being a liquid wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have never used 845 but its very easy to use just like 1000p.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ok so i take it people think its good where to buy from any discount codes.that fk1000


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

From here www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Alladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,
Would a glaze be ok to use under the FK1000p for dark coloured cars? Thanks.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

^ yep, used CG EZ Glaze prior to 1000p - looks very good.


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok i think im going to get this product for the above colour car... Would you suggest a glaze underneath or this straight on? It has very minor cobwebbing so was thinking SRP underneath. Will this effect the finish?

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the finish that FK1000P gives. Great value for money


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

FK1000P is excellent :thumb:

I love these great value LSP's. I'm a proud owner of a few of them now (FK1000P, Colli 915, BH Auto-balm, and also Opti-seal)


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

BDM said:


> Ok i think im going to get this product for the above colour car...


Exactly what colour!, theres so many!:lol:

Love the car though, turned up at my wedding in a TVR


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

Exactly my problem... finding it very hard to pick a product


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BDM said:


> Exactly my problem... finding it very hard to pick a product


you will not be dissapointed with FK1000p (as great on wheels as it is on paintwork too)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> FK1000P is excellent :thumb:
> 
> I love these great value LSP's. I'm a proud owner of a few of them now (FK1000P, Colli 915, BH Auto-balm, and also Opti-seal)


Having done so well in the big wax test, I'm surprised 915 doesn't get more of a mention. From the Collinite stable it should have good durability too, so how does it compare to the FK?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Having done so well in the big wax test, I'm surprised 915 doesn't get more of a mention. From the Collinite stable it should have good durability too, so how does it compare to the FK?


Fairly similar I would say.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, its good stuff  i do find 1 layer isnt that hard wearing, i went back to a car only last week that had a layer put on about 6 weeks ago, and its just not beading like the vintage is on the other car i did at the same time


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

BDM said:


> Exactly my problem... finding it very hard to pick a product


SRP offers the perfect base for FK1000p - remember, the prep is where the looks come from so the FK1000p only adds the last 5%. Get the prep right and any lsp will look great.

Also don't worry about colours, a good lsp will look good on any colour. All this colour nonsense really peaves me off.

Collinite 915 is my favourite Collinite. It does work better layered, with 3 being optimal. Lasts a comparable time to 476 in my experience. I think the FK1000p is slightly easier to use and has the advantage that in can be layered quickly, plus releases dirt slightly better too.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Used FK1000p over SRP on the bonnet of my MINI recently after I made a right mess trying to top up the Z2 that was on it previously. The result was fantastic, so easy to apply! Will get round to redoing the Zaino system (will try to do it without marring and damaging the finish next time!!) sometime over the summer, meanwhile I am well impressed with the SRP FK1000p combo.

Regards Paul


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got the 915 but prefer the 1000p over the collinites. I just find it glossier and stays clean very well indeed.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Used FK1000p over SRP on the bonnet of my MINI recently after I made a right mess trying to top up the Z2 that was on it previously. The result was fantastic, so easy to apply! Will get round to redoing the Zaino system (will try to do it without marring and damaging the finish next time!!) sometime over the summer, meanwhile I am well impressed with the SRP FK1000p combo.
> 
> Regards Paul


don't apply any sealant or wax over Z2 (unless its Z2 again of course) it might dull the finish and will more than likely not bond very well, reducing durability.:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I think I'll get some of this anyway. I still have 476 and I've been using Zaino over the last month or two, but whilst the Zaino is very reflective I miss the warm glow of a wax and the better beading qualities. *I'll keep using the Zaino till the summer to see how it looks without it being rained on every two minutes*.


You moving somewhere nice for the summer?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> don't apply any sealant or wax over Z2 (unless its Z2 again of course) it might dull the finish and will more than likely not bond very well, reducing durability.:thumb:


Good advice Kev Z2 dose not need anything on it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I found something I like more than FK1000 today......














but its a tad more pricey 

Zym0l Destiny :argie:

Superb finish but maybe not quite there in the VFM stakes :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> well I found something I like more than FK1000 today......
> 
> but its a tad more pricey
> 
> ...


Thats not possible Damon:lol:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

My bucket of fk1000p turned up today, along with a SP applicator pad and uber drying towel.
Just need the weather next week, when I am off, for a good day with the DA polisher and this lot!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

after using FK1000p, would i need to top it with something else? or is it ok on its own?

my plan is:

wash, clay, DA machine polish megs #80 or #83 (for swirls), then Dodo Juice 'Lime Prime Lite, then FK1000p

how does that sound?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

bigup said:


> after using FK1000p, would i need to top it with something else? or is it ok on its own?
> 
> my plan is:
> 
> ...


Sound fine pal FK1000p will not need anything over it two coats if plenty it will look better after a few day when it cures just a Quick detailer after every wash will be fine.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Sound fine pal FK1000p will not need anything over it two coats if plenty it will look better after a few day when it cures just a Quick detailer after every wash will be fine.


fantastic mate! just ordered me some from Serious Perfomance 

look forward to using it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You will love it one of the easiest LSP to use IMO and the best wheel sealant too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

I've ordered one from Alex!


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

so can you use jet seal then 1000p on top??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chargedvr6 said:


> so can you use jet seal then 1000p on top??


Yeah I cant see any reason not to.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

chargedvr6 said:


> so can you use jet seal then 1000p on top??


no need to though....

there really is no need to keep layering up different LSPs IMHO. Jetseal wont add or do anything that isnt done by the FK1000, so I would just add 2 layers of the FK1000. Try a panel dont both ways and see, but I would be amazed if you can seeany difference and it certainly wont need Jetseal for durability...


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

This was the very first wax/paste wax type LSP I bought after joining DW, as at the time it was all the rave and a big thanks to bigpickle's write up on it and since then I have only invested in one other, an impulse buy of AG HD and tbh I prefer the HD.

The FK is easier to use - it's ridiculously easy to work and wipe off and the fact I can do the whole car and chill whilst having a brew before buffing off is a big winner for me! - the HD I found it best to work a panel and do a second, then letting the second cure whilst buffing off the first - much more faff.

.....BUT I must say and this goes back to an age old saying on here and it keeps being said over and over again by people like DaveKG, that it's the prep work that does give you the ultimate end result and not the mere use of a fancy in vogue LSP - today for example was the very first time I used my new machine polisher, only a cheapy silverline RO one [many thanks to PV for his efforts] using Menzerna RD3.02, followed by the 85RE finishing polish and that alone with no LSP gave the best look I have ever had on a car - the paint was simply glowing and blew me away tbh - I keep going outside to look at my car!:argie:

apologies there for the long winded and slightly off subject post, but I needed to tell someone about this new area of detailing I have been introduced to and tbh I don't think many LSP's will add anything "extra" in the looks department to the finish of my car, if it does it'll be marginal and very subjective I feel.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, so is Z8 the best LSP in the universe or is it the 1000p? One thread says Z8 is the best product ever (it's an LSP don't forget) and then a couple down it's 1000p is the best LSP.

For some strange reason I found it annoying. Like those what flavour wax for this colour car threads.

Sorry if this has already been pointed out...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blake_jl said:


> Ok, so is Z8 the best LSP in the universe or is it the 1000p? One thread says Z8 is the best product ever (it's an LSP don't forget) and then a couple down it's 1000p is the best LSP.
> 
> For some strange reason I found it annoying. Like those what flavour wax for this colour car threads.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been pointed out...


Z8 is a spray sealant for topping up shine and protection, its not an LSP


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> Z8 is a spray sealant for topping up shine and protection, its not an LSP


You are kidding aren't you? So that would mean Werkstat's Jett Trigger is also not an LSP by your definition.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeff's has longer durability iirc^^


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Both are Last Step Products is my point. Somehow that acronym got overlooked here...


----------



## scottdin (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 1000p,I like it.


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I started using turtle wax gloss shine or something like that and have been using FK 1000P since trying it out in December 2008, so easy to use and lasts ages. Also stands up to cow, pig and pony crap very well which is a plus side for me.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Not maybe the best, but at the price I doubt anything can touch it.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Does fk 1000 not strip out any of the fillers from SRP ? I amy get this for customers cars , any suggestions of any other sealants that will not strip out fillers , incidentally . I do swirls scratches etc with PO 203s , but for some reason OPtiseal seems to make SRP look flat or slightly dull . thanks for any help.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

mellowfellow said:


> Does fk 1000 not strip out any of the fillers from SRP ? any suggestions of any other sealants that will not strip out fillersQUOTE]
> 
> FK1000p did not strip out any fillers when I tried it over srp. It does stain plastic trim quite badly so you will need to tape over trim before applying it.
> 
> CG Jetseal 109, Poorboys EX & EX-P, and Duragloss sealants also work over srp without problem.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> www.seriousperformance.co.uk
> :thumb:


CleanYourCar.co.uk now sells it too!


----------



## mel1989 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine has arrived from CYC today! Can't wait to try it, specially after reading this thread  Mite not get chance today with the rain though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> yup, its good stuff  i do find 1 layer isnt that hard wearing, i went back to a car only last week that had a layer put on about 6 weeks ago, and its just not beading like the vintage is on the other car i did at the same time


This the thing 1 coat and 6 weeks durability is no more outstanding than many other products in the price band, I applied Artemis to a Volvo on 4.7.09 1 coat and it's still going strong on a car that is kept outdoors :car:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Sad day today  Marked the end of summer and put on the winter lsp. Chosen one, of course, is FK1000P. Chosen not for looks, but for it's widely reported durability.

Today was a hot day, although I was hoping it was going to be cloudy and a bit cooler, but the heat helped with curing times. The adverse effect was FK1000P was a bugger to buff off.

On to the pics:














































Took me longer than I had anticipated, mainly due to having to buff with the strength of Mariusz Pudzianowski.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really don't know why you are finding it hard to buff off?For me it has to be one of the easiest products to remove.Applying it as thin as possible makes it even easier.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I really don't know why you are finding it hard to buff off?For me it has to be one of the easiest products to remove.Applying it as thin as possible makes it even easier.


Don't you think perhaps the poster left the product to cure for too long?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mel1989 said:


> Mine has arrived from CYC today! Can't wait to try it, specially after reading this thread  Mite not get chance today with the rain though


You will love it.Apply it thinly leave it 20 mins and it should be a joy to buff off.Put another coat on after buffing off the first coat and you will have a car that looks great and good beading and sheeting.:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Sad day today  Marked the end of summer and put on the winter lsp. Chosen one, of course, is FK1000P. Chosen not for looks, but for it's widely reported durability.
> 
> Today was a hot day, although I was hoping it was going to be cloudy and a bit cooler, but the heat helped with curing times. The adverse effect was FK1000P was a bugger to buff off.
> 
> Took me longer than I had anticipated, mainly due to having to buff with the strength of Mariusz Pudzianowski.


Thanks for the honest review of the product and what the user is likely to encounter :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Don't you think perhaps the poster left the product to cure for too long?


I would say not - I applied a coat in full sun yesterday (around 20 degrees) only difficulty was removing where it was a bit thick in a few places. The car is Liquid Blue so its not easy to see the LSp when applying.

I used a Sonus applicatior, got it thin in the majority of places, but it was thick in a few spots here and there- these were hard to remove.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I use one of these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html and find that I can get a thin even coat on easily with it.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I use one of these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html and find that I can get a thin even coat on easily with it.


Same one I used. I may have applied it a bit thick in places, but even so I found it required some elbow grease. I found it also was quite dusty. I'm not knocking it, but I make no secret I'm not a great fan of it's appearance. I posted up pics so others can judge tbh.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Wozza said:


> I would say not - I applied a coat in full sun yesterday (around 20 degrees) only difficulty was removing where it was a bit thick in a few places. The car is Liquid Blue so its not easy to see the LSp when applying.
> 
> I used a Sonus applicatior, got it thin in the majority of places, but it was thick in a few spots here and there- these were hard to remove.


I have no dispute over what you say Wozza, just adding debate, as there are a lot of 'me too' posts, just saying apply as thin as possible doesn't mean much on it's own, as I'm sure no one would try and apply a product as thickly as possible. Most of the time (if not all the time) poor product results is due to user error over anything else.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the look FK 1000P gives.Its like the car has an extra coat of clearcoat on it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I like the look FK 1000P gives.Its like the car has an extra coat of clearcoat on it.


I don't think any FK1000p pic looks as good as S2kPaul's use of the FK2685 on the red car he had applied it to.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will confess it dose slightly mute the flake slightly.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I will confess it dose slightly mute the flake slightly.


Hence why wax is always the winner :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

But its not enough to put me off it.I do really like it and the tin should last a lifetime.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Hence why wax is always the winner :thumb:


Or Optiseal :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Or Optiseal :thumb:


heh heh , with so much product in my house, I won't be getting any wax/sealant until most of it has run out :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , with so much product in my house, I won't be getting any wax/sealant until most of it has run out :tumbleweed:


Ha how many times have I heard that?And yes I am guilty of buying a wax or sealant when I dont need too:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Ha how many times have I heard that?And yes I am guilty of buying a wax or sealant when I dont need too:lol:


Aye, but I'm one of the few honest ones that will admit when a 'wonder ' product is just not so.
Off the top of my head, paste products I have here are CG 3x, Sonax VXR, AG HD, Artemis wax seal, 3M show shine, P21s 100%, FK2685, RG42, Simoniz original and dodo banana armour, it would be hard to justify even to myself a place for 476 or fk1000 amongst what I already have for looks or durability


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have ATM Opti seal,FK 1000p,P21S,Victoria wax,Zaino Z2 and Z5,Heritage wax,Carlack Sealant,Simoniz original,Dodo SN,Blue Velvet.Purple haze panel pots,Megs 16,Megs 26,Poorboy's Natty's,Colly 476 and AG EGP thats about it I think.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have ATM Opti seal,FK 1000p,P21S,Victoria wax,Zaino Z2 and Z5,Heritage wax,Carlack Sealant,Simoniz original,Dodo SN,Blue Velvet.Purple haze panel pots,Megs 16,Megs 26,Poorboy's Natty's,Colly 476 and AG EGP thats about it I think.


I only listed the paste versions, there are as many again liquid products, not to mention the shampoo's , what experience has shown me from having the products is that certain claims good and bad are far from warranted


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have ATM Opti seal,FK 1000p,P21S,Victoria wax,Zaino Z2 and Z5,Heritage wax,Carlack Sealant,Simoniz original,Dodo SN,Blue Velvet.Purple haze panel pots,Megs 16,Megs 26,Poorboy's Natty's,Colly 476 and AG EGP thats about it I think.


Just out of curiosity, if you could only have one LSP, what would it be?

Personally I'd go for opti seal, just for the ease of use!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you could only have one LSP, what would it be?
> 
> Personally I'd go for opti seal, just for the ease of use!


Why though? Is it because it is more talked about or actually gives 'better' results?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the glassy look, but like I said it's the ease/speed of use really...

I've also got FK1000p and highly rate it (V70's got it on now), and Natty's red is my choice of wax.

As for people talking about it more - I think I've heard more about FK1000P!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I like the glassy look, but like I said it's the ease/speed of use really...
> 
> I've also got FK1000p and highly rate it (V70's got it on now), and Natty's red is my choice of wax.
> 
> As for people talking about it more - I think I've heard more about FK1000P!


Heh heh , I understand, last year it was colli 476, 2010 ??? Doesn't mean the 'older' products suddenly become in effective


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I will confess it dose slightly mute the flake slightly.


Surreal that you say this Ross. Recently bought some Coly 476 after resisting for about three years. I have FK1000P and think it is a great product, however after giving my car a coat of 476 today, I can definately say 1000P mutes the flake. Was walking back to my car today in the sunshine and could really see the flake pop from different angles, something I haven't seen with 1000P.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Or Optiseal :thumb:


have a look at this car same colour as yours, are you sure optiseal will compare?
fantastic


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> have a look at this car same colour as yours, are you sure optiseal will compare?
> fantastic


I've used Royale and Opti-Seal on my car and can tell you exactly how they compare...

why are we still looking at pics on the internet and trying to use them to compare waxes etc? Pointless....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> have a look at this car same colour as yours, are you sure optiseal will compare?
> fantastic


Ones a £20 sealent, the others at £12000 wax, what's your point?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

also, what your eye (mind) see's and mine will be different.

so wax (& sealant) choice is down to own preferance :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I've used Royale and Opti-Seal on my car and can tell you exactly how they compare...
> 
> why are we still looking at pics on the internet and trying to use them to compare waxes etc? Pointless....





Blazebro said:


> Ones a £20 sealent, the others at £12000 wax, what's your point?





matt1263 said:


> also, what your eye (mind) see's and mine will be different.
> 
> so wax (& sealant) choice is down to own preferance :thumb:


Gents , calm down , the point is while the £20 products do look good,it is hard to deny even with internet pictures that the jetting factor of the carnauba products are evident, indeed it is hard to justify £1200 on a wax, lotto win or not I would not do it, but closer to home say RG42 vs something half the price and the difference is easily visible, what are you going to do with the change (price difference) , I did start a thread before regarding £40+ waxes and the pics shown were clear that they offer a wet look that is hard to put your finger on, and as of yet I have not seen a synthetic match .


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Tried to find 2 similar pics of my car wearing each:

Optiseal:










FK1000P:










Best I can do.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Tried to find 2 similar pics of my car wearing each:
> 
> Optiseal:
> 
> Best I can do.


Blazebro, don't get me wrong, your car looks great and is shiny, in fairness here is a pic of a car wearing TW GG










but more importantly the Jag is wearing AG EGP










However the cappacino is wearing RG42 








and it is a different kind of shine to the synthetics

finally 
AS CG










When the products I have run out, I will prolly keep a budget lsp for the favours, and it will be something like RG42/55 dodo sn or even stretch to bos for my own vehicle.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

My gut feeling is that it depends what colour the car is when FK1000p mutes
the flake-pop. I've solved that by putting on a Harly Wax topping. Talk about
mixing the old with the new, eh?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> My gut feeling is that it depends what colour the car is when FK1000p mutes
> the flake-pop. I've solved that by putting on a Harly Wax topping. Talk about
> mixing the old with the new, eh?
> 
> ...


But the time you have applied 2 products, and the cost a straight £40tub of another product seems a 'better' end result.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> My gut feeling is that it depends what colour the car is when FK1000p mutes
> the flake-pop. I've solved that by putting on a Harly Wax topping. Talk about
> mixing the old with the new, eh?


once the fleck is muted, putting another product on top won't bring it back as the "muting layer" is still there.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

as Gordon showed recently in the lab tests, ALL the LSPs had LESS gloss than clearcoat untopped, so I dont see how any product can male flake pop more than it did before any LSP was applied. My car looked incredible when truly cleaned recently with a full decontamination. It has NEVER looked brighter and the paint had more clarity than at any time before.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> as Gordon showed recently in the lab tests, ALL the LSPs had LESS gloss than clearcoat untopped,


Think I must have missed that one:tumbleweed:

Any chance of a link Damon?


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

BDM said:


> Ok i think im going to get this product for the above colour car... Would you suggest a glaze underneath or this straight on? It has very minor cobwebbing so was thinking SRP underneath. Will this effect the finish?
> 
> Thanks everyone...


thats a beautiful car:argie:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I just bought 1000p ,Pink wax and a lot of 425 qd. I have a red metaliic Mazda speed6 and I have had a lot of products mute the metallic. 1000p is not one of them actually it mad it really pop. I also think FK1's Pink wax looks better than 1000p but doesn't last nearly as long. Also i was told to give 
1000p a day or 2 to cure. it was exactly right 1000p looks significantly better after 2days. I was also told that 1000p topped with PW looks great and he was right again.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find that on dry paint with FK 1000P as the LSP the foam struggles to stick to the paint.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a few facts to think though.
Brand new clear coat has a reflective index rating of 1.5. This is very low.
Most LSPs on the market have a reflective index of above 1.5. So by applying any product with a higher rating your are eventually muting the finish. Wax sealants are only protecting this finish. 
The difference being is when the car has had UV damage a few swirls and slight clouding of the clear coat this reflective rating rises. So by adding a LSP with a lower reflective rating. Generally lowers this and makes the car look better.

So in short a full corrected car with zero defects cannot be enhanced by any protect on the markets so far. Tests are still on going and we might but doubt it find one of these products. So by applying an LSP you are protecting what you already have. All these test are being carried out at the University of West of Scotland at present.
Gordon.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Just a few facts to think though.
> Brand new clear coat has a reflective index rating of 1.5. This is very low.
> Most LSPs on the market have a reflective index of above 1.5. So by applying any product with a higher rating your are eventually muting the finish. Wax sealants are only protecting this finish.
> The difference being is when the car has had UV damage a few swirls and slight clouding of the clear coat this reflective rating rises. So by adding a LSP with a lower reflective rating. Generally lowers this and makes the car look better.
> ...


well i be daaaamned:doublesho:lol:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

So what happens when you add a glaze to pefectly corrected paint, then top with a wax? To me this definitely seems to provide a deeper, wetter look than standard paint. Maybe just the placebo effect?
The advantage of waxes is they will often sit happily on top of a glaze where as many sealants are fussy.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Just a few facts to think though.
> Brand new clear coat has a reflective index rating of 1.5. This is very low.
> Most LSPs on the market have a reflective index of above 1.5. So by applying any product with a higher rating your are eventually muting the finish. Wax sealants are only protecting this finish.
> The difference being is when the car has had UV damage a few swirls and slight clouding of the clear coat this reflective rating rises. So by adding a LSP with a lower reflective rating. Generally lowers this and makes the car look better.
> ...


Very interesting Gordon, so that makes all the recent hype about a recent product and indeed most LSP's just that 'hype'.

Gav


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone else find that this stuff gasses like mad?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Does anyone else find that this stuff gasses like mad?


No as I say I have not had any problems with it.


----------



## unclejimbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Despite the smell i found FK 1000P works wonders


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Normally Wax gassing only occurs. When the ambient temperatures are getting low and the solvents within these products can evaporate. Due to climatic conditions. Or is the layer is applied to thick. Very similar to cold custard. Cures on the surface or skins up. But still soft underneath. So when you buff off the upper layer, the lower soft layer is then allowed to out gas.

Gordon.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Just a few facts to think though.
> Brand new clear coat has a reflective index rating of 1.5. This is very low.
> Most LSPs on the market have a reflective index of above 1.5. So by applying any product with a higher rating your are eventually muting the finish. Wax sealants are only protecting this finish.
> The difference being is when the car has had UV damage a few swirls and slight clouding of the clear coat this reflective rating rises. So by adding a LSP with a lower reflective rating. Generally lowers this and makes the car look better.
> ...


Whole heartedly agree with this statement! My Liquid Yellow looks it's best when just washed. It really sparkles. Anything added and it mutes it. End of.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

needhampr said:


> So what happens when you add a glaze to pefectly corrected paint, then top with a wax? To me this definitely seems to provide a deeper, wetter look than standard paint. Maybe just the placebo effect?


I agree with this actually.

Chemical Guys EZ Creme seems to sharpen the finish up for me after all the mess.

The lab tests may prove wrong, but thats just the feeling I get, maybe placebo, but who knows


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I washed my car the other day, which apart from getting rid of road grime and dust, it got rid of the remnance of the out gassing. I have to admit I was quite taken with the results:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks great Blazebro - Not had the out gassing problem myself!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I know it's in short supply , but I laid down some Zaino Z8 over a week old FK1000p basecoat and was seriously impressed with the finish. It probably helped it being sunny, but the shine and slickness was fantastic.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have had two coats of FK 1000p on both of my sisters cars and its really holding up:thumb:Its been on at least 4 months and both cars have not had a wash in a good 6 weeks but the FK is still beading and sheeting through the dirt with is impressive:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I would say that it's done well on my car, but it hasn't. I know why that is though so don't fret.

Firstly, I've not washed my car personally since November. This is bad I know but what with the weather, planning our house move, Christmas etc etc I've not had the time.

Secondly my car was damaged but some **** in a car park at the end of November so it had to go into the bodyshop in December for repair. Not only did the bodyshop clean the car but it appears they polished it as well  so there's no chance the FK100p has held on.

Good news is I'm actually moving house in a couple of weeks so by the end of February it should be reapplied


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Think i need to add the shark to my fridge now to play with. Anywhere sell it that accepts paypal as i have a small amount of money to get rid of in the account.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

[email protected] has FK 1000p and accepts Paypal:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

just bought the 1000 with a gallon bottle of 425 ultra slick as well from CYC, just waiting on delivery, by the way the 425 is a r8 old bargain, even though i have yet to use any fk products i know a steal when i see one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The 425 is a great qd:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ordered...
Need to do a detail with this now me thinks..


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it as good as Megs #16 Paste Wax though?

Oh well, guess i'll buy some aswell and see :devil:

Mrs won't be pleased but it's only a few quid


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

REFLECTS said:


> Is it as good as Megs #16 Paste Wax though?
> 
> Oh well, guess i'll buy some aswell and see :devil:
> 
> Mrs won't be pleased but it's only a few quid


Yes I think so:thumb:Its a lot more forgiving than Megs 16 if you put it on too thick and it lasts just as well


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll give it a bash then i think. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It gives good protection, but it dulls down the paintwork too much. I'm leaving mine to just wheels and moving to Collinite for winter protection. 

I applied mine back in Oct and it's still beading.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> It gives good protection, but it dulls down the paintwork too much. I'm leaving mine to just wheels and moving to Collinite for winter protection.
> 
> I applied mine back in Oct and it's still beading.


The artemis is still going strong on my vehicle :thumb: with no dulling of finish, I've been using liquid wax/polishes on the wheels to good effect :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

When I look at pics of cars with Collinite 745 on, they look glossy and quite nice, something which I just can't see in vehicles wearing FK1000p. Perhaps it's just me, but I'm just not feeling it. I was disappointed with it's look when I applied it and I'm still disappointed.

I can't wait to try Collinite, but I think my next detail will be for summer, where I'll be putting my fave, Optiseal on.

Side note, I'm popping down to Osc......... later today for some bargains


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> When I look at pics of cars with Collinite 745 on, they look glossy and quite nice, something which I just can't see in vehicles wearing FK1000p. Perhaps it's just me, but I'm just not feeling it. I was disappointed with it's look when I applied it and I'm still disappointed.
> 
> I can't wait to try Collinite, but I think my next detail will be for summer, where I'll be putting my fave, Optiseal on.
> 
> Side note, I'm popping down to Osc......... later today for some bargains


I wasn't a massive fan of it on ours so I topped with nattys red which made it look much better. I've now got 3m show car paste wax on one panel and it looks very nice, and is meant to be very durable too.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I wasn't a massive fan of it on ours so I topped with nattys red which made it look much better. I've now got 3*m show car paste wax on one panel and it looks very nice, and is meant to be very durable too.*


And durabale it is too, with looks to match, high carnauba content for those that like that sort of thing and the ptfe blurb seems to work well when it comes to cleaning, as it does appear easier to clean :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I wasn't a massive fan of it on ours so I topped with nattys red which made it look much better. I've now got 3m show car paste wax on one panel and it looks very nice, and is meant to be very durable too.


i think that's the problem with it, it needs something on top which kind of gets away from the whole point of it (just imo). I think there's others out there which gives comparable protection, but better finishes. Jetseal and Collinite are two that immdiately spring to mind.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Yes I think so:thumb:Its a lot more forgiving than Megs 16 if you put it on too thick and it lasts just as well


Oddly enough, I didn't get on with FK1000P at all. It didn't feel oily enough to spread easily on the paint, although that's just personal preferance. However I did find it was really fussy when it came to buffing off, and anything more than an almost-invisible layer was a bit of a nightmare to remove.

But that's just me.

Wish I hadn't sold my Collinite to be honest :devil:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have stuck to my Colly476's I can do nice thin coats leave it for 30 mins and its a breeze to take off...(I have witnesses that said you are mad and you wont get that off easily oh how wrong!!)

TBH you can end up with millions of the same products thanks to this site 

I have found my ultimate collection now....and I wont be changing for anything else in the near future, unless there is a massive new technology breakthrough.

For me you cant beat 3 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX topped off with either a couple of coats of 476s for winter durablility or SwissVax BOS


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Leodhasach said:


> It didn't feel oily enough to spread easily on the paint, although that's just personal preferance. However I did find it was really fussy when it came to buffing off, and anything more than an almost-invisible layer was a bit of a nightmare to remove.


That happened to me the first time I used it, but the second time it went on like butter. The upper layer of wax must have dried and cause the application to be difficult. As for buffing, if you leave it for at least 20min it comes of great.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Initial impressions were good with excellent beading, which tailed off quite dramatically in a relatively short space of time. Not sure if I did something wrong of if the Chemical Guys EZ Glaze sitting underneath affected its ability to bond to the paint? Not sure.

In the end I just preferred liquid sealants, specifically Zaino really so I'm sticking with that. Still use it for alloys though and I do think that FK #425 QD is very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> It gives good protection, but it dulls down the paintwork too much. I'm leaving mine to just wheels and moving to Collinite for winter protection.
> 
> I applied mine back in Oct and it's still beading.





Avanti said:


> The artemis is still going strong on my vehicle :thumb: with no dulling of finish, I've been using liquid wax/polishes on the wheels to good effect :thumb:





Blazebro said:


> When I look at pics of cars with Collinite 745 on, they look glossy and quite nice, something which I just can't see in vehicles wearing FK1000p. Perhaps it's just me, but I'm just not feeling it. I was disappointed with it's look when I applied it and I'm still disappointed.
> 
> I can't wait to try Collinite, but I think my next detail will be for summer, where I'll be putting my fave, Optiseal on.
> 
> Side note, I'm popping down to Osc......... later today for some bargains





millns84 said:


> I wasn't a massive fan of it on ours so I topped with nattys red which made it look much better. I've now got 3m show car paste wax on one panel and it looks very nice, and is meant to be very durable too.





Avanti said:


> And durabale it is too, with looks to match, high carnauba content for those that like that sort of thing and the ptfe blurb seems to work well when it comes to cleaning, as it does appear easier to clean :thumb:


Great that I sold my FK1000p and got VP Artemis, 3m Show Car Paste, Collinite 845 and Natty's Red instead. 

God I must have turned a couple of wrong turns in the loops of my brain


----------

